# Dive Compilation Video for UWF



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys :thumbup: UWF recreation department asked me to make a video showcasing the UWF SCUBA club and what they have to offer. I have been a member for 3 years while I'm getting my 2 year masters degree. Dang thesis takes forever :whistling: I digress...

I put together this video to showing the reasons to get into SCUBA and take advantage of the benefits that the school can offer students who want to become SCUBA certified. It lists not only the tangible monetary benefits of diving with the club, but also the intangibles, getting the opportunity to see things in real life that you would otherwise have to read about in National Geographic. Jim, Fritz, Chuck, Mike and countless others at MBT dive are always there to help students learn to dive and promote the sport. UWF students or potential students LISTEN UP!!! Don't miss out on this one. There's a wild new world to explore. 

PFF'rs help me out by "liking" the video, sharing, and showing your support in the comments section of the video. Thanks all, lets promote our sport and help others get involved.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That was pretty cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds cool, I will look into that next year. Or can you get in the club without going to uwf?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> can you get in the club without bgoing to uwf


You have to be a student or faculty to join


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool! One of my daughters starts at UWF this semester. She is already certified, but it has been awhile since she has been diving. Just this past week she had sinus surgery, so will take some time to heal, but I will inform her about the club.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Great! Its also a good way to get some advanced certifications for a good price, if that is what she may be interested in. Otherwise, there's always some good people (and safe divers) to dive with. Our usual dive crew has at least 1 instructor and 2 divemasters, and a good portion of the rest are rescue.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The UWF SCUBA Club is set to begin our meetings for the year. The first meeting is NEXT Tuesday Sept 4. This year we will meet in building 58A (Biology lecture hall). The meetings are at 7:15pm. They haven't decided which room we will use, but we shouldn't be hard to find since there are only four rooms in that building we could fit in. Come out to find out about the upcoming certification classes, meet the officers and other members, see the schedule of upcoming dives and events, and eat candy.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video. Glad I could make an appearence in the video.:thumbup:


----------

